# Under Cabinet Lighting, What do you use when no skirt?



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have some cabinets I want to put lights under to get rid of some dark spots when using the counter, but the cabinets don't have the skirt on the bottom to hide anything, I can hide a ballast on top of the cabinets, but is there some led lighting that is discrete enough to mount somewhere that is semi in plain view?


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

get some skirting.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The EW Profile Powercore is nice and fairly low profile. No external transformers, just a junction box and then jumper cords or end to end connections. Plenty bright too. Very expensive though, about a grand for a small kitchen. Its a new product from Phillips, they bought a company called Color Kinetics.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

BryanMD said:


> get some skirting.


Easier said then done, matching would be a nightmare, and it would make the cabinets feel too low.



nrp3 said:


> The EW Profile Powercore is nice and fairly low profile. No external transformers, just a junction box and then jumper cords or end to end connections. Plenty bright too. Very expensive though, about a grand for a small kitchen. Its a new product from Phillips, they bought a company called Color Kinetics.


Wow, those look great, I only have 10' of cabinet that I want the lights under. Cant seem to find an online retailer, will have to ask my local lighting supply about them for sure.


I saw these at ikea...
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/50119407
But unsure of their performance, they are small though. easy to hide.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Must be a regional thing. Most of the undercabinet lighting installs I do are under cabinets with no lighting valance whatsoever. There's usually about 3/4" of recess area.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I ordered mine through Farralane Lighting, Long Island NY. www.farralane.com. Ask for Sean or send an email. It took a couple of weeks to get for me, though they may have more in stock now. My supply house wanted me to buy case lots... Look at the lay out carefully and don't forget all the bits and pieces. There are installation guides online. It goes together fairly easily and is bright enough. I used the 2700K versions. I haven't tried a dimmer yet, though they claim its dimmable with an electronic low voltage dimmer.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

put the skirt, or look into flat led strips. at my panents, i used hockey puck lights


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

I use a lot of these;
http://www.metalux-lighting.com/common/brands.cfm?pg=Detail&id=11651

Some people like rope lighting. I would shy away from it because after a couple years it turns yellowish and needs to be replaced

Try here: http://www.all-lights.com/IBS/SimpleCat/Shelf/ASP/Hierarchy/00.html
I have used the WAC kit before and it works great. You can install the lamps anywhere. They also have your 10' strips.


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

You could mount the lights to the rear of the cabinet against the wall to reduce visability.


----------

